# UK Special on ME/CFS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From the Co-Cure Mailing List:


> quote: Wed 13 October C412.20 AM OutsideLate night-strand showcasing the work of up-and-coming independentfilm-makersInfo from Channel 4 website: http://www.in4mer.com/schedules_c4.asp?xDate=13-10-2004 00:20 OUTSIDE: COMING UP - THE BAADER MEINHOF GANG SHOW 00:30Channel 4 has the only new talent drama opportunity on British TV. Openingthe first of seven original half-hour TV dramas, The Baader Meinhof GangShow was selected for the Edinburgh Film Festival this year. Life is prettybleak and meaningless for ME stricken Johnny (Ewen Bremner) andwheelchair-bound MS sufferer Martin (Eddie Marsan) so they decide to joinforces and wreak havoc on the world. Dir: Toby Haynes; Writ: Ben Teasdale;Prod: Gill Mcneil; Prod Co: IWC MediaEdinburgh Film Festival site: http://www.edfilmfest.org.uk/eiff_current/...show/?print=yes World PremiereThe Baader Meinhof Gang ShowToby Haynes / England, UK / 2003 / 23 min 57Ewen Bremner, Eddie Marsan, Amelia BullmoreProducer: Gillian McNeill Exec Producer: Adam Barker Writer: Ben TeasdaleEditor: Nick Follows Sound: Gerard Abeille Dop: Kylie StubbsProduction CompanyIdeal World Productions Limited, 3-5 Kenrick Place, London, W1U 6HD, UK.tel: +44 (0)20 7317 2230 fax: +44 (0)20 7317 2231 email:clare.ducas###iwcmedia.co.ukEligible Awards:Kodak Short Film Bureau Award for Best British Short FilmJohnny suffers from M.E., depression, insomnia and hasn't had a job in twoyears. Martin is in a wheelchair and suffers from M.S. They decide to gettheir own back.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Sounds great! Thanks MrsM, I'll set the video.


----------

